# Thoughts on a Religion Section



## Denton

Because we are not afraid of pain around here, we are contemplating a religion section.

Yes, or no? If yes, what do you think the rules and expectations should be?

What does the community want and think?


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Yes, or no? If yes, what do you think the rules and expectations should be?


Yes - That we be allowed to trash Muslims.


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Sounds like a lot of work for the Moderators. No doubt that a firm and consistent hand would have to be had at all times. Bless you if you want to take that on.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I think it is good idea..lots of people prep based on prophecy / their view of Eschatology.

rules - 

If you are making a biblical claim you must include a scripture ref

do not copy and paste whole books

saying "Find it yourself" when making a claim gets you banned for 48 hours and a stern PM from TG

Quoting something that is not there cost you .25 in the forum jar... ie "God helps those who help themselves"

No calling other people poopy heads


----------



## hawgrider

As thin skinned as some are around here its will be nothing but trouble.


----------



## Maine-Marine

hawgrider said:


> As thin skinned as some are around here its will be nothing but trouble.


read the above sentence OUT LOUD - LOL...


----------



## hawgrider

Maine-Marine said:


> read the above sentence OUT LOUD - LOL...


Oh but wait you blocked me ......remember restraint is necessary to not hit the view button.

Hey man I got nothing against you if you cant handle the truth I speak then I cant help ya. But I will wish you a great day. I cant be more sincere than that.


----------



## Denton

Focus...focus.....:lol:


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> Focus...focus.....:lol:


Its a losing battle..... sigh! I'm just gonna go cut some more venison and then salt it.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Its a losing battle..... sigh! I'm just gonna go cut some more venison and then salt it.


Hey! Don't forget about you ol' friend, Denton! I'm drooling just thinking about it!


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> Hey! Don't forget about you ol' friend, Denton! I'm drooling just thinking about it!


I make good jerky too.


----------



## TG

I need someone to shoot me a deer


----------



## Denton

Focus, Denton. Stop getting sidetracked by food! :lol:


----------



## MrsInor

I think it could be fascinating hearing about different religions and different viewpoints. I would like to think most people here are mature enough to have a discussion without name calling or taking the "I am right you are wrong" attitude.

Then again I could be full of poo.


----------



## TG

I think it can be done. Using the forum just to bash a certain religion (unless a truly outrageous article is presented) seems counterproductive since we all already know how we all feel


----------



## Inor

MrsInor said:


> I think it could be fascinating hearing about different religions and different viewpoints. I would like to think most people here are mature enough to have a discussion without name calling or taking the "I am right you are wrong" attitude.


Or at least keeping it to a dull roar until Slippy and Inor have a chance to make a ruling on it.


----------



## Murphy

I say go for it--

No has to read or post in it if they dont want...

Will there be trolls? probably

You have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Maine-Marine

hawgrider said:


> Oh but wait you blocked me ......remember restraint is necessary to not hit the view button.
> 
> Hey man I got nothing against you if you cant handle the truth I speak then I cant help ya. But I will wish you a great day. I cant be more sincere than that.


Why would you think I blocked YOU? I find your low brow ignorant posts to be a refreshingly nonsensical and a needed addition to this forum where most members have articulate and well put together posts. It is like comic relief but in a SADDER way... Good Day Sir!


----------



## TG

Seriously, enough bickering.


----------



## Maine-Marine

MrsInor said:


> I think it could be fascinating hearing about different religions and different viewpoints. I would like to think most people here are mature enough to have a discussion without name calling or taking the "I am right you are wrong" attitude.
> 
> Then again I could be full of poo.


I for one totally disagree with the above post and think that you are a poop head


----------



## Denton

Murphy said:


> I say go for it--
> 
> No has to read or post in it if they dont want...
> 
> Will there be trolls? probably
> 
> You have to take the good with the bad.


No, we do not have to take the bad, and we do not have to tolerate trolls. As a matter of fact, I am afraid a religion section might be the undoing of some.

Great restraint will be a must.


----------



## MrsInor

TURTLE. Geez guys give us a break.


----------



## csi-tech

My opinion______________________________________________________________________. That's all I have to say.

Even a fool who keeps silent is considered wise; when he closes his lips, he is deemed intelligent.

Proverbs 17:28


----------



## bigwheel

Denton said:


> Because we are not afraid of pain around here, we are contemplating a religion section.
> 
> Yes, or no? If yes, what do you think the rules and expectations should be?
> 
> What does the community want and think?


I love it. Needs to be also combined with politics. Those two topics go together like bread and butter. Rules should be no illegal speech such as would get Obummer's ninja turtles knocking down the door some dark night. No hard core pointless cussing. No name calling regarding other individual participants.


----------



## Murphy

Denton said:


> No, we do not have to take the bad, and we do not have to tolerate trolls. As a matter of fact, I am afraid a religion section might be the undoing of some.
> 
> Great restraint will be a must.


As a new guy here, I dont want to over step my bounds, But I disagree

The religion section would mostly be based on opinion, interpretations, beliefs, and what not.

The bad WILL come with the good

imho


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Denton said:


> No, we do not have to take the bad, and we do not have to tolerate trolls. As a matter of fact, I am afraid a religion section might be the undoing of some.
> 
> Great restraint will be a must.


I don't think there is any might about it, it will certainly be the undoing of some.

Those that stand and patrol on that wall of restraint will have quite a job.


----------



## MrsInor

bigwheel said:


> I love it. Needs to be also combined with politics. Those two topics go together like bread and butter. Rules should be no illegal speech such as would get Obummer's ninja turtles knocking down the door some dark night. No hard core pointless cussing. No name calling regarding other individual participants.


Religion has certainly found its way into many politics threads. I can see the opposite occurring.


----------



## MrsInor

Eagles700LvL said:


> I don't think there is any might about it, it will certainly be the undoing of some.
> 
> Those that stand and patrol on that wall of restraint will have quite a job.


I don't know TG and Denton - might well be we are getting talked out of it. Or warned.


----------



## bigwheel

Maine-Marine said:


> I think it is good idea..lots of people prep based on prophecy / their view of Eschatology.
> 
> rules -
> 
> If you are making a biblical claim you must include a scripture ref
> 
> do not copy and paste whole books
> 
> saying "Find it yourself" when making a claim gets you banned for 48 hours and a stern PM from TG
> 
> Quoting something that is not there cost you .25 in the forum jar... ie "God helps those who help themselves"
> 
> No calling other people poopy heads


Great point..of course some denominations are only partially Bible based so fully sticking to the quoting Scripture rule could cause issues for those groups. For them who do want to quote various passages I have found this website to be very effective...simple to use..free..etc.

https://www.biblegateway.com/keyword/


----------



## Sharkbait

Can atheist post?


----------



## MrsInor

Sharkbait said:


> Can atheist post?


Sure.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Yes -

*However, "religion" is different than denomination. Christians bashes Christians or Orthodox bashing Reformers is equal to Chevy bashing Ford, etc.
It is counter productive and wins nothing.*

*"Religion" *in the context of prepping could be useful in proving or validating a moral core in the decisions to be made or avoided.

Muslim bashing, Anti-semtic rants, Atheists insults should stay in the "Rants" forum.


----------



## Denton

Sharkbait said:


> Can atheist post?


Of course! The same rules apply to that religion, too. Restraint, courtesy and no flaming!


----------



## bigwheel

hawgrider said:


> As thin skinned as some are around here its will be nothing but trouble.


Have found most folks who are thin skinned when it comes to discussing Spiritual topics are poor old lost sinners. It makes them uncomfortable to consider their destiny. Can also be stressful on those members of various Christian Cults when their dogmas are questioned.


----------



## Kauboy

I voted no.

In places not specifically intended for the topic, I stick to the Sammy Kershaw doctrine:


> Let's talk about baseball
> Talk a little small talk
> There's gotta be a good joke
> That you've heard
> Let's talk about NASCARs
> Old Hollywood movie stars
> Let's talk about anything
> Anything in this world
> But politics, *religion*, and her


I stand by the assumption that "her" is referring to Hillary Clinton.


----------



## oddapple

"saying "Find it yourself" when making a claim gets you banned for 48 hours and a stern PM from TG"

First disagreement. They are supposed to find it for their selves and use their own brain and heart. They are supposed to learn and grow through seeking and discovery.
Bible is not a packaged uniform us government product, nor can it really ever be.  
The lazy and stupid will always look to lay their burden off by following after someone, but.....those are usually not the people that seek to discover. There are also times when people are not putting forth a universal, but personal interpretation. I suppose wording would cover that...
I suppose it is a "reach and grasp" thing. People's better ideas are often less than perfect in the real ~ p-o-p-c-o-r-n


----------



## Michael_Js

My GOD will be bigger than yours!!



JK good idea! I like it!


----------



## TG

Personally, I was optimistic at first and was about to vote yes, then I realized that as a moderator, I will be required to READ ALL OF IT&#8230; so I voted *NO*.


----------



## Sharkbait

Denton said:


> Of course! The same rules apply to that religion, too. Restraint, courtesy and no flaming!


It's not a religion that I practice,it's simply more of a lack of any religion.I can get along with any and all religions except one,but I have enough morals to abide by those rules.


----------



## Denton

Sharkbait said:


> It's not a religion that I practice,it's simply more of a lack of any religion.I can get along with any and all religions except one,but I have enough morals to abide by those rules.


Hey, however you want to define it. It is your religion and not mine! :lol:


----------



## MrsInor

I voted yes. Again I think that the discussions could be fascinating and informative IF name calling, etc. could be set aside. I suggested to the mods we let this poll and discussion go one for at least twenty four hours to enable most people to have a vote. And for suggestions for the rules.


----------



## Maine-Marine

oddapple said:


> "saying "Find it yourself" when making a claim gets you banned for 48 hours and a stern PM from TG"
> 
> First disagreement. They are supposed to find it for their selves and use their own brain and heart. They are supposed to learn and grow through seeking and discovery.
> Bible is not a packaged uniform us government product, nor can it really ever be.
> The lazy and stupid will always look to lay their burden off by following after someone, but.....those are usually not the people that seek to discover. There are also times when people are not putting forth a universal, but personal interpretation. I suppose wording would cover that...
> I suppose it is a "reach and grasp" thing. People's better ideas are often less than perfect in the real ~ p-o-p-c-o-r-n
> View attachment 8590


The Bible is a pretty big book. I have to say..I am well educated in it, have studied it for years, and still there are times when I am asked a question or someone makes a statement where I have NO CLUE where what they are talking about is located...

here is why I say you need to give a reference and not say find it yourself...

1. We are called to MAKE DISCIPLES - which means teaching others... 
2. There are many different levels of knowledge that will read a thread 
3. If you can not provide a reference YOU should not be quoting it or using it as a argument
4. I am not going to spend 2 hours research a "Fact" if you are too lazy to give a reference
5. The thread will be old and dead before some folks will try to find something
6. YOUR heart is deceitful above all things and beyond cure. Who can understand it? Jer 17:9

Pastors always give the scripture when they are dong a sermon..why...so people can check..IE be a berean.


----------



## hawgrider

Its a mistake. People cant handle being called out now. Then to add the passion that goes with religion. Mark my words- "thou shalt be sorry." I voted no
As a moderator and admin of several boards over the years you are about to enter the never ending headache zone.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Its a mistake. People cant handle being called out now. Then to add the passion that goes with religion. Mark my words- "thou shalt be sorry." I voted no
> As a moderator and admin of several boards over the years you are about to enter the never ending headache zone.


I'm thinking about putting this response in my signature.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> I'm thinking about putting this response in my signature.


Its yours if you want it fine sir.


----------



## Murphy

Make categories - christain, jew, atheist, etc..

Then sub-categories for each..

Example:

Category---Christain
Sub-categories--Catholic, Lutheran, etc..

That way same belivers have there own thread, and trolls would be easier to spot

Maybe to much work..Idk


----------



## Boss Dog

Sharkbait said:


> Can atheist post?


Yes but you have to back it up... hmm, with scripture? What would you use for a source?


----------



## Kauboy

Boss Dog said:


> Yes but you have to back it up... hmm, with scripture? What would you use for a source?


My guess?
Dawkins.
You know, that guy who knows everything.


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> No, we do not have to take the bad, and we do not have to tolerate trolls. As a matter of fact, I am afraid a religion section might be the undoing of some.
> 
> Great restraint will be a must.


Did someone say restraint?! What?!!


----------



## Denton

Some interesting points and ideas.

I have a question, though. What do we expect from this particular sub forum? Do we expect it to be a question/answer area? Do we expect objective discussion as if in a World Religions class in college, or do we expect it to be a place where people attempt to convert others? Is there a tie-in with prepping, or is it a stand-alone idea?

Or, are people already popping up some popcorn and getting ready for a free-for-all, knock down-drag out?


----------



## Mish

hawgrider said:


> Its a mistake. People cant handle being called out now. Then to add the passion that goes with religion. Mark my words- "thou shalt be sorry." I voted no
> As a moderator and admin of several boards over the years you are about to enter the never ending headache zone.


I have to agree with you. I don't believe that we need a Fantasy Section...oops, I mean Religion Section. It's only going to cause a lot of problems for you Mod guys. lol


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> Some interesting points and ideas.
> 
> I have a question, though. What do we expect from this particular sub forum? Do we expect it to be a question/answer area? Do we expect objective discussion as if in a World Religions class in college, or do we expect it to be a place where people attempt to convert others? Is there a tie-in with prepping, or is it a stand-alone idea?
> 
> Or, are people already popping up some popcorn and getting ready for a free-for-all, knock down-drag out?


----------



## oddapple

Mish said:


> I have to agree with you. I don't believe that we need a Fantasy Section...oops, I mean Religion Section. It's only going to cause a lot of problems for you Mod guys. lol


Yes we can see how unsolicited, unnecessary, childish trolling would pop up quickly and probably prevail.....


----------



## 2Tim215

Some things you need to consider.
There is much ribaldry on this site. Much in good humor and much that is offensive to some. People are funny potato skins and can take offense at anything or can laugh along with the rest. 
Religion (in the Christian sense) is a very broad term encompassing many denominations with just as many differing doctrines that some have literally gone to war over never mind just argued and taken offense over. Some here are serious believers and some are " here comes the Sh*t, best I start praying" Christians whilst some just don't believe. The ones who believe in the bible as a way of life, as important as the air they breath with a faith that can not be shaken should handle this quite fine. It's the ones whose faith is a little shaky that might become offended. If your faith is truly in the Word and can not be shaken then it does not matter what is said nor by whom it is said - you can not be shaken.

So some words of wisdom:

Pro 26:4 Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest thou also be like unto him.

2Ti 2:24 And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men, apt to teach, patient, (Strive here meaning "argue")

Rom 14:1 Him that is weak in the faith receive ye, but not to doubtful disputations.

Pro 29:22 An angry man stirreth up strife, and a furious man aboundeth in transgression.

2Ti 2:23 But foolish and unlearned questions avoid, knowing that they do gender strifes.

1Co 1:10 Now I beseech you, brethren, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye all speak the same thing, and that there be no divisions among you; but that ye be perfectly joined together in the same mind and in the same judgment.

The bible is very clear that arguing doctrine is not the way to go especially with unbelievers.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> Some interesting points and ideas.
> 
> I have a question, though. What do we expect from this particular sub forum? Do we expect it to be a question/answer area? Do we expect objective discussion as if in a World Religions class in college, or do we expect it to be a place where people attempt to convert others? Is there a tie-in with prepping, or is it a stand-alone idea?
> 
> Or, are people already popping up some popcorn and getting ready for a free-for-all, knock down-drag out?


Even though I voted no* I want to be clear right now in public I do believe Jesus Christ died on the cross for our sins*. That said Denton you guys are cruising for a bruising if you let this happen. It can get real ugly real fast when the clash of Christians and atheists and agnostics start butting heads. Most boards Ive partaken in over the years avoid it at all costs because of the heated passion from believers to non believers and to make things even worse then you break it down by denomination it will be an all out blood bath. Even Christians cannot agree with each other.
I wish you luck..... as you will need it.


----------



## oddapple

"Real" religious sections have categories that are more like:
- studies, where deeper understanding is sought in a group
- prayers, where they are expressed, requested, offered
- sermons, where people say what they mean to say to put it out there more for consideration than discussion
DEBATE - the suckiest, stupidest one of all, but people go there for that (my gawd!) And are also Warned what will happen if they dare post ie do not put happy thoughts or teachings in the "tear it up first thing" area...
Linear/Course Studies - where a walk through a particular subject or area for training purposes are posted
Humor - though some believe the sign of piety is to lack it...
Grey Areas - humanist sentiments and philosophies sought for, compared in or challenged by scripture...the "I want to understand but dang! Lord! I'm still only human"
Also, because it's this place? You just might as well add
Delinquency/flame pit - because my Gawd is bigger than your god, you are a revolting sinner and I can kill you with my mind!
Also - Heresy - because prophets, saints and pure genius is often seen that way....church of the subgenius and thee temple ov psychic youth here. 

I mean, just suggestions I am abstaining from that will at least help prevent every thread from being a hebaphrenic knock down drag out....and maybe benefit some who can say?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Honestly, I come here for prepping stuff, I would completely ignore the religious section.

I am an atheist, and I don't really care to argue about my views on God (of any variety) nor am I really interested in anybody else's thoughts/opinions or beliefs on a being I believe to be fictitious. I have no problem with anybody believing anything they like, more power to you, knock yourself out, I hope it works for you and makes you happy and content.

I'm not really excited about the prospect of logging in, checking the new posts and seeing more posts about hatred (religious sections of other websites contain a lot of hate, and the hating is kind of a downer for me, I don't do hate) but it's your forum... freedom of the press belongs to the person who owns the press, I will deal either way and if it becomes too distracting I will find somewhere else to be a community member. 

I'll deal, there are lots of things I don't like (racism, sexism, bigotry, etc) that others are into, and I just basically say "yeah, whatever" and press on... nobody died and made my opinions any more significant than anybody else, so who am I to want to dictate to anybody...

If it were up to me, I would encourage more prepping talk and less "make this just like Facebook" because we already have one of those and it does what it does quite efficiently.


----------



## Mish

hawgrider said:


> Even though I voted no* I want to be clear right now in public I do believe Jesus Christ died on the cross for our sins*. That said Denton you guys are cruising for a bruising if you let this happen. It can get real ugly real fast when the clash of Christians and atheists and agnostics start butting heads. Most boards Ive partaken in over the years avoid it at all costs because of the heated passion from believers to non believers and to make things even worse then you break it down by denomination it will be an all out blood bath. Even Christians cannot agree with each other.
> I wish you luck..... as you will need it.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> Even though I voted no* I want to be clear right now in public I do believe Jesus Christ died on the cross for our sins*. That said Denton you guys are cruising for a bruising if you let this happen. It can get real ugly real fast when the clash of Christians and atheists and agnostics start butting heads. Most boards Ive partaken in over the years avoid it at all costs because of the heated passion from believers to non believers and to make things even worse then you break it down by denomination it will be an all out blood bath. Even Christians cannot agree with each other.
> I wish you luck..... as you will need it.


I administrated a very, very large place that brought in a religions section. I had a more than a dozen mods that I had trained up. Guess what forum kept them most busy. :lol:


----------



## ntxwheels

Why? It has even less to do with prepping than some of the other crap.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

ntxwheels said:


> Why? It has even less to do with prepping than some of the other crap.


Yes sir. That's a good question.


----------



## oddapple

ntxwheels said:


> Why? It has even less to do with prepping than some of the other crap.


In your opinion.....some might wonder why, if faith isn't first, one would bother to prep at all. Faith and prepping go hand in hand for the faithful.

People who utilize scripture often look for others thoughts, feelings and notes the way some try to divine by looking at cnn.


----------



## OctopusPrime

I vote yes, with no rules on the section.


----------



## Denton

OctopusPrime said:


> I vote yes, *with no rules on the section*.


Opinion noted, and discarded. :lol:

Lawlessness causes people to be sickened and hit the exit doors.


----------



## bigwheel

oddapple said:


> "Real" religious sections have categories that are more like:
> - studies, where deeper understanding is sought in a group
> - prayers, where they are expressed, requested, offered
> - sermons, where people say what they mean to say to put it out there more for consideration than discussion
> DEBATE - the suckiest, stupidest one of all, but people go there for that (my gawd!) And are also Warned what will happen if they dare post ie do not put happy thoughts or teachings in the "tear it up first thing" area...
> Linear/Course Studies - where a walk through a particular subject or area for training purposes are posted
> Humor - though some believe the sign of piety is to lack it...
> Grey Areas - humanist sentiments and philosophies sought for, compared in or challenged by scripture...the "I want to understand but dang! Lord! I'm still only human"
> Also, because it's this place? You just might as well add
> Delinquency/flame pit - because my Gawd is bigger than your god, you are a revolting sinner and I can kill you with my mind!
> Also - Heresy - because prophets, saints and pure genius is often seen that way....church of the subgenius and thee temple ov psychic youth here.
> 
> I mean, just suggestions I am abstaining from that will at least help prevent every thread from being a hebaphrenic knock down drag out....and maybe benefit some who can say?


Those who can't stand the heat always have the option of staying out of the kitchen.


----------



## Auntie

I am going to abstain. While I love a good theological discussion and have the required links/scripture etc to back up my beliefs I have found that religious discussions are not good online. You can't see the expression on the persons face or the passion in their eyes. A religion section while bringing enlightenment to some seems to create large divides between people that were friendly to each other. It usually comes from interpretation of something - hence my signature change your perspective change your reality.

After seeing what happened with the women only section I think this would create problems for the entire forum. Other than close friends, church members or family when was the last good discussion you had on theology? One without someone feeling their views were not being respected?

As for religion having nothing to do with prepping I must respectfully disagree. The Bible refers to an apocalypse, and so does the Koran and other numerous religious texts.

I ask that you think about this carefully to maintain the community that we have all grown to enjoy. If you read the posts here there are already little 'snipes' about religion and others beliefs. If you do decide to go ahead with it be prepared to have more moderators that will be very firm.


----------



## sparkyprep

I have learned over the years that people who want to tell you about their opinion on religeon, very rarley want to hear yours.


I adamantly vote NO.


----------



## Prepared One

I don't see the need. Religion is best left to the individual. 

Besides.......I want to keep bashing the Muslims.


----------



## Prepared One

sparkyprep said:


> I have learned over the years that people who want to tell you about their opinion on religeon, very rarley want to hear yours.
> 
> I adamantly vote NO.


What he said.


----------



## Inor

Prepared One said:


> I don't see the need. Religion is best left to the individual.
> 
> Besides.......I want to keep bashing the Muslims.


I would say that if we cannot bash Muslims, that would be a show-stopper for me.


----------



## sparkyprep

I think we can ALL agree that Muslims need bashing, figurativley, and literally.


----------



## oddapple

"Besides.......I want to keep bashing the Muslims"


----------



## bigwheel

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Honestly, I come here for prepping stuff, I would completely ignore the religious section.
> 
> I am an atheist, and I don't really care to argue about my views on God (of any variety) nor am I really interested in anybody else's thoughts/opinions or beliefs on a being I believe to be fictitious. I have no problem with anybody believing anything they like, more power to you, knock yourself out, I hope it works for you and makes you happy and content.
> 
> I'm not really excited about the prospect of logging in, checking the new posts and seeing more posts about hatred (religious sections of other websites contain a lot of hate, and the hating is kind of a downer for me, I don't do hate) but it's your forum... freedom of the press belongs to the person who owns the press, I will deal either way and if it becomes too distracting I will find somewhere else to be a community member.
> 
> I'll deal, there are lots of things I don't like (racism, sexism, bigotry, etc) that others are into, and I just basically say "yeah, whatever" and press on... nobody died and made my opinions any more significant than anybody else, so who am I to want to dictate to anybody...
> 
> If it were up to me, I would encourage more prepping talk and less "make this just like Facebook" because we already have one of those and it does what it does quite efficiently.


Good point. Think the nice atheists would not like to visit the Politics/Relgion section. So the establishment of such a section would have no impact on such folks..other than they would know not to go there unless they are ready to rumble.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I only read the first two pages, but I did vote yes. I would not mind learning more about my particular religion.
I think it would have to be open to all religions, not just a few.
IF there is a religion section it absolutely has to be well policed. Absolutely.
That said, I will not volunteer to moderate it.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I only read the first two pages, but I did vote yes. I would not mind learning more about my particular religion.
> I think it would have to be open to all religions, not just a few.
> IF there is a religion section it absolutely has to be well policed. Absolutely.
> That said, I will not volunteer to moderate it.


You are a global moderator, and a highly skilled, highly trained and highly paid one, at that. What? You gonna vote yes and then leave moderating to others? :shock:


----------



## Mish

oddapple said:


> "Besides.......I want to keep bashing the Muslims"
> 
> View attachment 8598
> 
> 
> View attachment 8599
> 
> 
> View attachment 8600


*I am deeply offended by this post!!!* That last one is a Tusken Raider from the planet of Tatooine. There is no reason to group them with the rest. This was completely uncalled for!!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Yes. But only if it's in the "Ladies Only" section.

How's that for pain? Yep, that just happened! :lol:


----------



## bigwheel

Prepared One said:


> I don't see the need. Religion is best left to the individual.
> 
> Besides.......I want to keep bashing the Muslims.


A religious section would be the perfect venue for the discussion of Islam. Smart thinking on that.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Auntie said:


> I am going to abstain. While I love a good theological discussion and have the required links/scripture etc to back up my beliefs I have found that religious discussions are not good online. You can't see the expression on the persons face or the passion in their eyes. A religion section while bringing enlightenment to some seems to create large divides between people that were friendly to each other. It usually comes from interpretation of something - hence my signature change your perspective change your reality.
> 
> After seeing what happened with the women only section I think this would create problems for the entire forum. Other than close friends, church members or family when was the last good discussion you had on theology? One without someone feeling their views were not being respected?
> 
> As for religion having nothing to do with prepping I must respectfully disagree. The Bible refers to an apocalypse, and so does the Koran and other numerous religious texts.
> 
> I ask that you think about this carefully to maintain the community that we have all grown to enjoy. If you read the posts here there are already little 'snipes' about religion and others beliefs. If you do decide to go ahead with it be prepared to have more moderators that will be very firm.


are you sniping at me????


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

sparkyprep said:


> I think we can ALL agree that Muslims need bashing, figurativley, and literally.


If by we you mean any group that includes me, then I am afraid you are bound for disappointment if you are expecting 100 percent compliance.

I don't bash people for their religious beliefs, ever. Unfortunately, I don't get the same consideration in return.

For ACTIONS taken? Yes, I will gladly bash any terrorist who tries to impose their religious law upon ANYBODY&#8230; not their beliefs though, just actions.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

bigwheel said:


> Good point. Think the nice atheists would not like to visit the Politics/Relgion section. So the establishment of such a section would have no impact on such folks..other than they would know not to go there unless they are ready to rumble.


Until of course somebody starts bashing the nice atheists, which always seems to happen.

Then again, some atheists are asswipes, it gives us all a bad name&#8230; just as some religious folks are asswipes, giving y'all who believe in the Almighty a bad name...


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Mish said:


> *I am deeply offended by this post!!!* That last one is a Tusken Raider from the planet of Tatooine. There is no reason to group them with the rest. This was completely uncalled for!!


Great, just what we need, a Sand People sympathizer.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have 100's if not 1,000's of ours debating with atheists...

It has made me study more and research more. 

No matter the subject AR v AK or Once Saved always Saved or Sprinkle v dunk baptism - there will be some who will go ballistic and name call and etc etc etc... 

Iron sharpens iron.... BRING IT ON.....................


----------



## Maine-Marine

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Until of course somebody starts bashing the nice atheists, which always seems to happen.
> 
> Then again, some atheists are asswipes, it gives us all a bad name&#8230; just as some religious folks are asswipes, giving y'all who believe in the Almighty a bad name...


Which Almighty are you talking about???? FRIEND!!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Maine-Marine said:


> I have 100's if not 1,000's of ours debating with atheists...
> 
> It has made me study more and research more.
> 
> No matter the subject AR v AK or Once Saved always Saved or Sprinkle v dunk baptism - there will be some who will go ballistic and name call and etc etc etc...
> 
> Iron sharpens iron.... BRING IT ON.....................


No thanks. Not interested.

How about we talk about prepping stuff&#8230; you know, information I can really use to help my family survive if/when (WHEN) the SHTF instead & you can believe what you believe and I can believe what I believe and we just respect each others right to believe as we wish?


----------



## bigwheel

Evil actions always originate from evil thoughts in the mind/heart. To combat one without addressing the other would be sorta like the poor one legged guy who found himself in the proverbial *ss kicking contest. Best of fortunes on the theory though. lol


----------



## Mish

Eagles700LvL said:


> Great, just what we need, a Sand People sympathizer.


----------



## Denton

Maine-Marine said:


> I have 100's if not 1,000's of ours debating with atheists...
> 
> It has made me study more and research more.
> 
> No matter the subject AR v AK or Once Saved always Saved or Sprinkle v dunk baptism - there will be some who will go ballistic and name call and etc etc etc...
> 
> Iron sharpens iron.... BRING IT ON.....................


Yet, you must be familiar with scriptures admonishing us not to argue among ourselves, right? What do you think is going to happen? Christians arguing with Christians, nitpicking, parsing and back-biting.


----------



## oddapple

Mish said:


> *I am deeply offended by this post!!!* That last one is a Tusken Raider from the planet of Tatooine. There is no reason to group them with the rest. This was completely uncalled for!!











When I saw that one.....but since you want the (ugghh) sand people replaced with something better - agreed:


----------



## Maine-Marine

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> No thanks. Not interested.
> 
> How about we talk about prepping stuff&#8230; you know, information I can really use to help my family survive if/when (WHEN) the SHTF instead & you can believe what you believe and I can believe what I believe and we just respect each others right to believe as we wish?


OK.. here are some words of wisdom..

DO not take the mark of the beast!
Have some silver and gold put away because someday you might need it when everybody else takes the mark!
When you see the abomination that makes desolate standing where he ought naught.. do not be in a high building!
Have enough food for 3.5 years!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Maine-Marine said:


> Which Almighty are you talking about???? FRIEND!!


In the immortal words of Chicago's own...


----------



## dwight55

Most of you have already noted that I am not bashful about adding a "religious" point of view to the subject. God gave us language that he could communicate with us, . . . and we with each other, . . . we should use it.

Personally, . . . I have no use for *********, . . . and don't care if they know it. If they want to come on here and offer a point of view, . . . I can leave my keyboard alone, . . . until they or anyone else begins to say they are the only ones, . . . their way or the highway, . . . then I would either flip over to facebook, . . . or get in their face, . . . Biblically of course, . . . 

I also have no use for the "pre-trib" theory of eschatology, . . . even though I wish it were true, . . . but I can honestly, openly, discuss the situation without name calling.

I vote for it, . . . but me and Rice Paddy Daddy both have other things we have to attend to, :-o . . . so I'll also have to pass on the "moderation" idea.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine

Denton said:


> Yet, you must be familiar with scriptures admonishing us not to argue among ourselves, right? What do you think is going to happen? Christians arguing with Christians, nitpicking, parsing and back-biting.


Remind everyone about these things, and command them in God's presence to stop fighting over words. Such arguments are useless, and they can ruin those who hear them.
2 tim 2:14

but do not forget

1 Peter 3:15
Embed

1 Peter 3:15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect..


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Maine-Marine said:


> OK.. here are some words of wisdom..
> 
> DO not take the mark of the beast!
> Have some silver and gold put away because someday you might need it when everybody else takes the mark!
> When you see the abomination that makes desolate standing where he ought naught.. do not be in a high building!
> Have enough food for 3.5 years!


1) There is no God. There is no beast. Therefore, there is no mark of the beast.

2) Done

3) Obama?

4) Done

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Maine-Marine

dwight55 said:


> Most of you have already noted that I am not bashful about adding a "religious" point of view to the subject.


And I think I have several times added a bible based opinion to my posts,,,so


----------



## Kauboy

A few more pages, and we'll have a full fledged "test bed" of exactly what would happen.

Mods, is there a statistic to track how many members are being "'Ignored" per minute?
I'd love to see the graph.:lol:


----------



## TG




----------



## Eagles700LvL

I can't decide is Denton is a sadist or masochist for throwing out this idea....


----------



## Eagles700LvL

Mish said:


>


As long as you believe that Han shot first I can live with whatever else you believe


----------



## TG

Poor Denton, kill the messenger :lol:


----------



## Mish

Realistically, I think only a small handful of people can debate religion and not take things personally. You need to look deep inside yourself and figure out if you are one of those few. If you're not, you should probably vote "no" to the section or stay the hell out of it.


----------



## slewfoot

I would not mind, it could and would get very interesting to say the least.
But I like what Kauboy just said about the ignore button.


----------



## bigwheel

Denton said:


> Yet, you must be familiar with scriptures admonishing us not to argue among ourselves, right? What do you think is going to happen? Christians arguing with Christians, nitpicking, parsing and back-biting.


Haven't noticed Christians arguing with other Christians very much. Guess I been fortunate. Now lively debate on various denominational doctrines and dogmas can certainly arise..but have rarely seen it get nasty. A religious section would be a great arena to debate such issues for those so inclined to enjoy discussing such weighty matters.


----------



## slewfoot

Mish said:


> Realistically, I think only a small handful of people can debate religion and not take things personally. You need to look deep inside yourself and figure out if you are one of those few. If you're not, you should probably vote "no" to the section or stay the hell out of it.


This is so to the point.
I have caused more trouble debating politics and religion with so called friends to the point if either is brought up at parties my wife puts her foot down and tells anyone who will listen do not debate politics or religion with me cause they will not be happy with me in the end.


----------



## oddapple

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> 1) There is no God. There is no beast. Therefore, there is no mark of the beast.
> 
> 2) Done
> 
> 3) Obama?
> 
> 4) Done
> 
> Thanks for the input.


----------



## bigwheel

Maine-Marine said:


> Remind everyone about these things, and command them in God's presence to stop fighting over words. Such arguments are useless, and they can ruin those who hear them.
> 2 tim 2:14
> 
> but do not forget
> 
> 1 Peter 3:15
> Embed
> 
> 1 Peter 3:15 but in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you; yet do it with gentleness and respect..


Great passage. Has probably won more souls than any other in the Bible. Thanks.


----------



## OctopusPrime

Denton said:


> Opinion noted, and discarded. :lol:
> 
> Lawlessness causes people to be sickened and hit the exit doors.


That is just the inner Anarchist speaking  out of jest. There should be rules but only a few IMO. No personal threats is one big one. Other than that I could care less what is said. I have an umbrella so no one can pee in my ear and tell me it is raining....unless you are really talented


----------



## oddapple

Mish said:


> Realistically, I think only a small handful of people can debate religion and not take things personally. You need to look deep inside yourself and figure out if you are one of those few. If you're not, you should probably vote "no" to the section or stay the hell out of it.


I want to hear "it's too personal to have much discussion about except with yourself" in that.....the way you were saying it kind of reminded me of:"The days are coming," declares the Lord,
"when I will make a new covenant
with the people of Israel
and with the people of Judah.
32 It will not be like the covenant
I made with their ancestors
when I took them by the hand
to lead them out of Egypt,
because they broke my covenant,
though I was a husband to[a] them,*"
declares the Lord.
33 "This is the covenant I will make with the people of Israel
after that time," declares the Lord.
"I will write my law in their hearts
and upon their inward parts.
I will be their God,
and they will be my people.
34 No longer will they say every man to his neighbor,
or go to their brother saying, 'Know the Lord,'
because they will all know me,
from the least of them to the greatest,"
declares the Lord.
"For I will forgive their wickedness
and will remember their sins no more."

And it goes on.... ("jeremiah" 31:31)*


----------



## bigwheel

Mish said:


> Realistically, I think only a small handful of people can debate religion and not take things personally. You need to look deep inside yourself and figure out if you are one of those few. If you're not, you should probably vote "no" to the section or stay the hell out of it.


There ya go Option 2 sounds reasonable.


----------



## thepeartree

TorontoGal said:


> I need someone to shoot me a deer


I hear politician taste's a lot like venison...


----------



## Slippy

Are we getting a Muslime Bashing Section? Yippeee Kayaee, Happy Birthday to me! Where do I go to sign up to Bash Some Muslimes?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

thepeartree said:


> I hear politician taste's a lot like venison...


Pork.

Politicos are all about the pork, and making sure that every else's bacon is cooked...


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> Are we getting a Muslime Bashing Section? Yippeee Kayaee, Happy Birthday to me! Where do I go to sign up to Bash Some Muslimes?


Happy Birthday Slip!

I think I'll start a thread just for you as my birthday present to you! (Of course it will be in the Rants section.)

Your friend

-I-


----------



## Michael_Js

About 2-3 months ago, one of my gun forums started a "Faith" thread. So far, it's been going well. People have been called out pretty quickly when they get off track. It has some rules also, so if you intend on going in there, it's not to start bashing or trolling - there's no reason to do that and you'll be banned.

It has had a lot of good discussions on faith - not religions, although, religions are brought into the mix. I think Faith is much needed in this world we created that's falling apart - man-made....

Anyway, I already voted yes


----------



## bigwheel

Instead of banning folks why don't the potential offended parties just use the ignore button? It seems to work well.


----------



## firefighter72

I say yes but that others be respectful of all religions no matter how much they dislike the people aka Muslim.


----------



## Jeep

I personally don't care. If some want it, let them have it. It will be like the Ladies only section. I can't quote much from the bible, and don't need to. So fire away, have fun. I won't bug you


----------



## tango

You know what they say about religion and politics---
Except of course for Muslimes


----------



## Smokin04

I voted "Yes" as an atheist...borderline agnostic. I have always been fascinated by religion and religious people. I have been to bible school and church as a child and my questions were always answered with "you have to have faith." I never developed it...so I'm always inquisitive to those that did. I'm completely neutral with religion. I don't judge those with faith...in fact I quite envy them because I could never develop it. So I welcome numerous threads based on religion that may enlighten me a bit. As long as those that are religious can speak with knowledge and neutrality towards those that will question their belief with other view points, I will have no problems engaging conversation.


----------



## bigwheel

firefighter72 said:


> I say yes but that others be respectful of all religions no matter how much they dislike the people aka Muslim.


Good point. Muslims and other godless heatherns or political correct types could utilize the ignore button when they see stuff they dont like. If they cant hear or see the trash talk..they can't get offended. Or they couldn't see it but once then they can ignore the alleged perp from henceforth.


----------



## bigwheel

Smokin04 said:


> I voted "Yes" as an atheist...borderline agnostic. I have always been fascinated by religion and religious people. I have been to bible school and church as a child and my questions were always answered with "you have to have faith." I never developed it...so I'm always inquisitive to those that did. I'm completely neutral with religion. I don't judge those with faith...in fact I quite envy them because I could never develop it. So I welcome numerous threads based on religion that may enlighten me a bit. As long as those that are religious can speak with knowledge and neutrality towards those that will question their belief with other view points, I will have no problems engaging conversation.


Great news on that. The math works a bit different for me. Regarding those making claims of atheism..I am of the view..that unless a person can convincingly present evidence to have taken a detailed tour of the universe and failed to find God or a reasonable facsimile thereof..the deepest they can sink into unbelief is being an agnostic. Which as we know the definition of an agnostic is.."somebody who doesn't know what they believe and lack the motivation to find out."

When you start scratching on an "atheist" you will eventually figure out their situation does not involve a lack of belief but rather they are mad at God about something. Usually the premature death of a loved one or childhood abuse.

The only source of Faith available in the world comes from the Word of God. Those who don't have any of the Word on the inside..can not have any Faith.

Romans 10:17
So then faith cometh by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.


----------



## Maine-Marine

bigwheel said:


> unless a person can convincingly present evidence to have taken a detailed tour of the universe and failed to find God or a reasonable facsimile thereof..the deepest they can sink into unbelief is being an agnostic.
> 
> When you start scratching on an "atheist" you will eventually figure out their situation does not involve a lack of belief but rather they are mad at God about something. Usually the premature death of a loved one or childhood abuse.
> 
> .


I feel the same way..but would never say it outloud


----------



## bigwheel

Well that is the beauty of Alfgore's super cyber highway...its hard for folks to figure out where you live to give a punch in the nose..lol.


----------



## MrsInor

Just bringing it back up top so the second shift can have a say.


----------



## sparkyprep

Just read this thread, and ask yourself if you want a whole section of this. The mods will be so busy banning people, they won't be able to sleep.


----------



## MrsInor

sparkyprep said:


> Just read this thread, and ask yourself if you want a whole section of this. The mods will be so busy banning people, they won't be able to sleep.


Didn't you know? Mods don't need sleep. It's one of the perks of being one.


----------



## Maine-Marine

SO far..nobody has start swearing and calling names. this is a pretty tame thread. I am guess that if there is a section it will also be pretty tame. 

But to each his own...

Not sure what you guys are scared of... either way - I am still going to included bible concepts into my prepping thread because it is why I prep... Heck I might double my efforts to convert some of you heathens....


----------



## MrsInor

Wasn't this a religious thread? shmita-year-2015-collapse
Don't see a problem with that one.


----------



## Maine-Marine

MrsInor said:


> Wasn't this a religious thread? shmita-year-2015-collapse
> Don't see a problem with that one.


It is a collapse thread with a undercurrent of Jewish thought..so ya its a religious thread..


----------



## bigwheel

Well it only makes sense to give the perspective new section a short get acquainted test drive. The mods have been smart enough to give an ignore button as a parachute for the sensitive easily offended PC types. They are such a bunch of smarty pants mods huh? lol


----------



## Smokin04

bigwheel said:


> the deepest they can sink into unbelief is being an agnostic. Which as we know the definition of an agnostic is.."somebody who doesn't know what they believe and lack the CAPABILITY THROUGH SCIENCE to find out."


Fixed Sir.


----------



## MrsInor

There are ninety eight members here right now and only thirty one have "voted". Come on folks - cast a vote! You don't have to comment.


----------



## Mish

MrsInor said:


> There are ninety eight members here right now and only thirty one have "voted". Come on folks - cast a vote! You don't have to comment.


This section is going to be a huge headache for the moderators. Are you ready for that? Do you want it?


----------



## MrsInor

Mish said:


> This section is going to be a huge headache for the moderators. Are you ready for that? Do you want it?


You are suggesting that people here are not mature enough to discuss religion without name calling, etc.?


----------



## bigwheel

Smokin04 said:


> Fixed Sir.


Kindly knock off the vain babblings.

1 Timothy 6:20
O Timothy, keep that which is committed to thy trust, avoiding profane and vain babblings, and oppositions of science falsely so called:


----------



## Denton

MrsInor said:


> You are suggesting that people here are not mature enough to discuss religion without name calling, etc.?


Well...


----------



## Mish

MrsInor said:


> You are suggesting that people here are not mature enough to discuss religion without name calling, etc.?


*That is exactly what I'm saying.* Not just here but in general!! 
Good luck!!


----------



## Maine-Marine

bigwheel said:


> Well it only makes sense to give the perspective new section a short get acquainted test drive. The mods have been smart enough to give an ignore button as a parachute for the sensitive easily offended PC types. They are such a bunch of smarty pants mods huh? lol


You mentioned PC.. you are not going to get mad and go home are you...


----------



## Maine-Marine

Mish said:


> This section is going to be a huge headache for the moderators. Are you ready for that? Do you want it?


I doubt it... you think this will be worse then rants or any thread started by XXXXXXX???


----------



## Mish

Maine-Marine said:


> I doubt it... you think this will be worse then rants or any thread started by XXXXXXX???


Yep, I do.

But hey, I'm all in for a good party!!! I would love to watch the show and give a poke where I can...hehe

MM, I believe you are one of the few people that could handle their emotions during a religious debate. I've enjoyed our couple of run ins. =)


----------



## Mish




----------



## bigwheel

I got kin who know that routine. Good job! lol Sorry but I got to swipe the pic.


----------



## Arklatex

Denton said:


> Because we are not afraid of pain around here, we are contemplating a religion section.
> 
> Yes, or no? If yes, what do you think the rules and expectations should be?
> 
> What does the community want and think?


I vote no. You're opening up a giant can of worms. People get butthurt real fast when speaking of religion. There is 15 pages of comments behind this post to prove it...


----------



## Maine-Marine

Mish said:


>


Nice stereotype.. but generally it is incorrect and un-biblical.. nobody can force a person to open a thread or get involved in a thread.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Arklatex said:


> I vote no. You're opening up a giant can of worms. People get butthurt real fast when speaking of religion. There is 15 pages of comments behind this post to prove it...


please show me the butthurt posts in the last 15 pages....


----------



## jro1

Maine-Marine said:


> please show me the butthurt posts in the last 15 pages....


.....were still talking about it!






But I wouldn't mind a christian/ religious thread, I like to read about others interpretations on the good word!

.......and because


----------



## Maine-Marine

jro1 said:


> .....were still talking about it!
> View attachment 8631
> But I wouldn't mind a christian/ religious thread, I like to read about others interpretations on the good word!
> 
> .......and because
> View attachment 8632


Announcements -


----------



## Arklatex

Maine-Marine said:


> please show me the butthurt posts in the last 15 pages....


Haven't read them buddy. I logged off this AM and this thread wasn't here. Logged in now and there is 15 pages on a topic about religion... I also said the people get butthurt about this topic. Maybe not in this thread, but it is a true statement.


----------



## Deebo

Well, I BELIEVE. I will say that I'm ok with a section, just like the LO section. If you wanna talk, talk. 
Don't think anyone is gonna change their mindset, and may cause problems, but, if y'all want one, do it. 
I got really tired of Lancestar bashing religion, but debate is ok. 
By the way, I prep.....And I BELIEVE.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Looking at the ruckus this has caused has changed my mind and I withdraw my support for a religion section.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Arklatex said:


> Haven't read them buddy. I logged off this AM and this thread wasn't here. Logged in now and there is 15 pages on a topic about religion... I also said the people get butthurt about this topic. Maybe not in this thread, but it is a true statement.


sure people get upset about all kinds of stuff .. so lets ban all discussion


----------



## jro1

Maine-Marine said:


> Announcements -


good thing it's a "modified" swear word!


----------



## Maine-Marine

rice paddy daddy said:


> Looking at the ruckus this has caused has changed my mind and I withdraw my support for a religion section.


what ruckus????


----------



## jro1

Maine-Marine said:


> what ruckus????


probably the best movie ever!!


----------



## jro1

It's the same as the "ladies only" thread, if your a dude it's completly irrelevant, so...if your not religious, don't post in the thread, sounds simple to me!


----------



## Arklatex

Maine-Marine said:


> sure people get upset about all kinds of stuff .. so lets ban all discussion


Maine-Marine, I respect your vast knowledge of Scripture. I posted my opinion on the topic. That is all.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Arklatex said:


> Maine-Marine, I respect your vast knowledge of Scripture. I posted my opinion on the topic. That is all.


sure, but was your opinion based facts or feelings


----------



## Inor

jro1 said:


> It's the same as the "ladies only" thread, if your a dude it's completly irrelevant, so...if your not religious, don't post in the thread, sounds simple to me!


Just noticed you changed your tag line. I take that as a big compliment. Thanks!


----------



## Arklatex

Maine-Marine said:


> sure, but was your opinion based facts or feelings


Both.


----------



## GutBag

Denton said:


> Because we are not afraid of pain around here, we are contemplating a religion section.
> 
> Yes, or no? If yes, what do you think the rules and expectations should be?
> 
> What does the community want and think?


Are there a lot of church people in this forum? Religion is not something I would normally expect to see on a survivalist forum. Not that it's bad or anything, I'm just trying to figure out why it would be a such a contentious question that there would be 11 pages of reesponses. Sure, have a church page. Don't harm me none I guess.


----------



## MrsInor

GutBag said:


> Are there a lot of church people in this forum? Religion is not something I would normally expect to see on a survivalist forum. Not that it's bad or anything, I'm just trying to figure out why it would be a such a contentious question that there would be 11 pages of reesponses. Sure, have a church page. Don't harm me none I guess.


There are some religious folks here, some agnostics, atheists and a bunch who don't care. Some folks base their preps on what their beliefs tell them - similar to LDS. A few months ago the bosses here decided there should be a Ladies Only section and the arguments that occurred were epic. Still we now have a Ladies Only section to hopefully encourage some shy ladies to join. By the way - don't post there.

So now we are feeling out the group here as to whether or not a section dedicated to the discussion of religions would be a nice addition.


----------



## RNprepper

Personally, I would love to hear viewpoints from other Christians to see how they balance the teachings of Christ with the prepping lifestyle. It is something I have wanted to discuss, but have not been willing to start a thread on topic, as I know there would be those who would probably just bash the whole idea. I mean, you can't really "love your neighbor as yourself" if you are planning to shoot anyone who comes to the door needing help. "As you do to the least of these, you do for Me." There are so many statements of love, hope, faith, and sacrificial giving that are in direct conflict with the philosophies of many preppers. Iwould really like to see how others deal with the ethical issues/conflicts and how they hope to use their preps from a Christian perspective when the SHTF. So that is a thread I would like to explore if others are willing.


----------



## MrsInor

A thousand likes to RN!


----------



## GutBag

Would the section just be for Christians?


----------



## TG

RNprepper, have I ever told you how much I love your posts? You are always a breath of fresh air.


----------



## TG

GutBag said:


> Would the section just be for Christians?


No, everyone


----------



## Inor

RNprepper said:


> Personally, I would love to hear viewpoints from other Christians to see how they balance the teachings of Christ with the prepping lifestyle. It is something I have wanted to discuss, but have not been willing to start a thread on topic, as I know there would be those who would probably just bash the whole idea. I mean, you can't really "love your neighbor as yourself" if you are planning to shoot anyone who comes to the door needing help. "As you do to the least of these, you do for Me." There are so many statements of love, hope, faith, and sacrificial giving that are in direct conflict with the philosophies of many preppers. Iwould really like to see how others deal with the ethical issues/conflicts and how they hope to use their preps from a Christian perspective when the SHTF. So that is a thread I would like to explore if others are willing.


Let's do that right now!

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/12534-squaring-christianity-prepping.html#post223143


----------



## RNprepper

GutBag said:


> Would the section just be for Christians?


This is going to sound very, very biased, but I do not really need to hear from non-Christians on this topic. The Christian faith is transformational at the very core of one's heart and being. Every decision, response, action, and thought is affected by the desire to follow Christ. Yet, the conflict with the world's values is very real. The core value of the prepping lifestyle is to preserve life and survive whatever comes. Yet, Christ tells us to lay down our lives for others, forgive our enemies, trust Him, and follow Him. This is the baseline from which the discussion has to begin. The point is not to argue the teachings of Christ or the choice some have made to follow Him - those are givens. The point is to discuss where someone with these baseline values takes their prepping. Simple survival - "us four and no more?" Or, "Lord, my preps are Yours to do with as You will."


----------



## Coolwater

Thanks so much for this new chat place; I hope it grows and grows! Just fisnished reading 17 pages and saw hardly no bashing ~~ I'll certainly be reading here a lot. As for me, I've been a Christian since I was 8 years old believe it or not. NOT always a strong Christian sorry to say, I have sinned but I'm still a Christian. We certainly didn't grow from seeds nor get hatched. Not wanting to go too heavy here at first but I want to say God has given me 3 glorious, magnificent visions; the windows of Heaven were opened to my eyes. I'll only tell of one tonight. My dad had died from a staph infection and I was so distraught, crying and calling out to God, "Why?", several times, mad. Something hit me like a ton of bricks and the thought came that I was mad at God. Instantly I cried out to God that I was sorry, so sorry for putting my dad first of Him.

And wham! That second I was transported seemingly through the ceiling, into the most beautiful place imaginable and everything else around me disappeared, including sounds. Well, guess that might be too heavy for starters, so will hush now. I do think this area will become the most-read thing around. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Denton

RNprepper said:


> This is going to sound very, very biased, but I do not really need to hear from non-Christians on this topic. The Christian faith is transformational at the very core of one's heart and being. Every decision, response, action, and thought is affected by the desire to follow Christ. Yet, the conflict with the world's values is very real. The core value of the prepping lifestyle is to preserve life and survive whatever comes. Yet, Christ tells us to lay down our lives for others, forgive our enemies, trust Him, and follow Him. This is the baseline from which the discussion has to begin. The point is not to argue the teachings of Christ or the choice some have made to follow Him - those are givens. The point is to discuss where someone with these baseline values takes their prepping. Simple survival - "us four and no more?" Or, "Lord, my preps are Yours to do with as You will."


Wow! What else can I say?

We really do need a "many likes" button!


----------



## Deebo

We have had many fights about religion on here, without a section. It is what it is. 
My respect and my attitude for some of the people that have been here far longer than me, have came from how they post, not what they post. We are a big, dysfunctional family, and we STICK together. 
I respect everyone's viewpoint, and concede, that as long we maintain a civil demeanor, we will be ok. 
Sure, some feelings may get hurt, I have jumped on some people here, not for religious beliefs, but, in the end, we will be here. 
With that said, MERRY CHRISTMAS, and thank all you VETERANS.


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Yes - That we be allowed to trash Muslims.


Islam is a political/military system with a religious undercurrent. It is much like Nazism/Occultism. I don't see it as a "religion."


----------



## Deebo

How come Denton gets two likes.......
Dang it, now I m mad.
Love all y'all


----------



## graynomad

Yikes, 11 pages already, obviously a popular subject.

FWIW over at the Ausprep forum there's a religion board, and AFAIK it's works well with little or no flaming.


----------



## bigwheel

graynomad said:


> Yikes, 11 pages already, obviously a popular subject.
> 
> FWIW over at the Ausprep forum there's a religion board, and AFAIK it's works well with little or no flaming.


Islam is a Satanic religion. I tried to join the Aussie Prepper forum but no ceegar. Does that guy also run the Aussie Moonshine forum? Is he still mad about something?


----------



## graynomad

Are we both talking about the same forum? (Home - AusPrep.com). I can't say what any problems would have been it's under new management now though.


----------



## bigwheel

ok its apparently a different crew of Blokes at that place. This is the last place I got kicked off of here while back. Just started teasing them about letting the commie liberals who run the guvment take all their guns I am sorry about that sorta.
lol Aussiedistiller, Home Distilling, Moonshine, Home Brew ? Index page


----------



## graynomad

Dunno if it's the same bloke, I don't see any names I recognize but that doesn't mean much.

They didn't take all our guns, just the ones that keep going bang if you hold the trigger in ::rambo::, but us Aussies are a sensitive bunch.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Kauboy said:


> I voted no.
> 
> In places not specifically intended for the topic, I stick to the Sammy Kershaw doctrine:
> 
> I stand by the assumption that "her" is referring to Hillary Clinton.


Wasn't Sammy Kershaw the one who sang "*We* Don't Know She's Beautiful"? - just kidding.


----------



## Maine-Marine

MrsInor said:


> A few months ago the bosses here decided there should be a Ladies Only section and the arguments that occurred were epic.


I think most of the arguments were in a FUN way... I know mine were... And I would hardly call the thread EPIC. nobody had a heart attack nobody quit there may have been one of two people that got their panties (< lady only reference) in a wad...but to call that thread epic....naw


----------



## Maine-Marine

GutBag said:


> Would the section just be for Christians?


yes, and I will be the decider of who is a REAL Christian. You must submit a doctrinal statement before posting...including your stand on salvation, tithing, communion, baptism, and musical instruments in church...

Above post is said tongue in cheek...isn't it epic..


----------



## Denton

OK. The thread has been open for 24 hours. I'm closing the poll, now, and the bars can reopen.


----------

